# Quick Questions...



## Master of Blades (Jan 9, 2003)

In case anyone hadnt noticed the sign at the top of this forum states "Friendly discussion about Martial Arts" But that has not been the case as of late. Before it was pretty much quiet without any arguments and opinions being appreciated and whatever. But now everyone seems to be starting arguments or something. I'm just wondering.......Why?


----------



## Seig (Jan 9, 2003)

Sparring on another level?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2003)

If your refering to the thread in the general talk that spread like a danm wild fire (pushing 20 pgs.) then go back and read the first few posts; you will find yours answers.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *In case anyone hadnt noticed the sign at the top of this forum states "Friendly discussion about Martial Arts" But that has not been the case as of late. Before it was pretty much quiet without any arguments and opinions being appreciated and whatever. But now everyone seems to be starting arguments or something. I'm just wondering.......Why?  *




Dude, why don't you just shut up?!?!  I'm tired of your lips flappin!


 :rofl:  :boing2: :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

...

Seriously, its been mostly quiet.  Every forum I've been on has has some flare ups from time to time.  New people bring new ideas and perspectives, land along with this sometimes comes controvercy.

We deal with it, and in most cases, folks learn to get along.  Those that can't contribute, and continue to be more work than they are worth, are eventually shown the door.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *In case anyone hadnt noticed the sign at the top of this forum states "Friendly discussion about Martial Arts" But that has not been the case as of late. Before it was pretty much quiet without any arguments and opinions being appreciated and whatever. But now everyone seems to be starting arguments or something. I'm just wondering.......Why?  *



Proabably cause they didn't get what they wanted for christmas.

Some of these people need support groups, and/or therapy. Get to trainning, and quit yer gripping!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 9, 2003)

S.A.D.    Seasonal Affective Disorder

AKA

Winter Blaaahs

Makes everybody irritable, especially KIRK.   _{joking!! I'm Joking!!!}_


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 10, 2003)

I am a moderator on another board. Arguments will happen. A good debate is fine. Giving opinions is fine. Sometimes things get out of control. It's going to happen. Two people have totally different views, and it turns into a argument. If they are not putting anyone down or calleging each other to fight, then I let them argue. 9 times outta 10, they suck up and become buddies. They get their "rocks off" and that's it. If it gets outta control, that's when the moderators come in. At least, I hope the moderators on here will do that   LOL. Just pickin hehehehehe


----------



## Seig (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *that's when the moderators come in. At least, I hope the moderators on here will do that   LOL. Just pickin hehehehehe *


Nope, never, not here, no way.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 10, 2003)

God.....I'm gonna just agree cuz your all black belts and you might gang up on me...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 10, 2003)

Now your thinking!!:rofl:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 10, 2003)

Me???? A black belt? NOT LOL


----------



## Seig (Jan 11, 2003)

I think I'd make a really good purple belt


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

Karatekid its only a matter of time before you join the elites and get to boss people about  

And Seig I think the Blue would suit you more, bring out those thighs  

Me myself, I would have made a great Red Belt, cept for the fact they dont do red belts here :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

Pass me the yellow, I'll sand bag around here a little!:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Pass me the yellow, I'll sand bag around here a little!:rofl: *



Great, you and Seig line up behind me then!


----------



## Seig (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, you and Seig line up behind me then! *


Oh No!   Not the dreaded macrame belt!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh No!   Not the dreaded macrame belt! *



I'm not sure, but I believe I've been insulted by the East Coast IKKO group?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm not sure, but I believe I've been insulted by the East Coast IKKO group? *



Man it must suck to be you then! Join or feel the wrath!:EG: :jedi1:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Man it must suck to be you then! Join or feel the wrath!:EG: :jedi1: *



My wrath is stronger. Even the Emperor (DC) knows that! He has forseen this!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

Join or feel the Wrath?..........What exactly does the Wrath feel like? Cuz if it feels good, Im kinda tense and could do with a Full Wrath massage


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

All I can tell you is I know you don't want the Goldendragon put his hands on you. He's a little rough and he hits really hard.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *All I can tell you is I know you don't want the Goldendragon put his hands on you. He's a little rough and he hits really hard. *



I know his weakness! I've discovered his edible form of kryptonite! 

Give it to him, and you're safe!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

Someone watches too much Superman......:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Someone watches too much Superman......:shrug: *



I Bloody well don't , it's Star Wars! Thank You very much!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I Bloody well don't , it's Star Wars! Thank You very much! *



He's probably too young!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I Bloody well don't , it's Star Wars! Thank You very much! *



Ohhhhhhhh......Mister Big "I watch Too Much Star Wars".....You wanna try me on for size.....Dont think just cuz you have all your Friends around you..........Your Black Belt friends............... Your Big Black Belt Friends............. Your Big Scary Blackbelt Friends...........You know what, I'm just gonna throw myself through that bar table over there...:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ohhhhhhhh......Mister Big "I watch Too Much Star Wars".....You wanna try me on for size.....Dont think just cuz you have all your Friends around you, Your Black Belt friends, Your Big Black Belt Friends, Your Big Scary Blackbelt Friends...........You know what, I'm just gonna throw myself for that bar table over there...:shrug: *



Good, order us a pitcher, will ya, I'll buy the second round!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

Hmmmmmm..........Thrown through a table AND free drinks......This is quite a night. Now all we need is someone to say there is no god and start up a heated discussion and I will be Set!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmmmmm..........Thrown through a table AND free drinks......This is quite a night. Now all we need is someone to say there is no god and start up a heated discussion and I will be Set!  *



Oh man, I forgot, an order of fish n chips!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh man, I forgot, an order of fish n chips!  *



Hey I hope thats not a comment about me being English mate, cuz there will be trouble.....

*Crowd of Black Belts crowd round him*

.....Oh right, forgot bout you guys   Umm.......You know what, I think thats another table I see over there :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey I hope thats not a comment about me being English mate, cuz there will be trouble.....
> 
> *Crowd of Black Belts crowd round him*
> ...



No way!!!

You know, I'm a Social Studies Teacher, I teach American, World History, and consider myself an Honorary Member of The Commonwealth! 

How's that for Good Member Status!


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *No way!!!
> 
> You know, I'm a Social Studies Teacher, I teach American, World History, and consider myself an Honorary Member of The Commonwealth!
> ...



So I just threw a table for no reason? Good member my *** :shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *So I just threw a table for no reason? Good member my ***
> 
> :shrug:
> ...



Sir, never insult a member of The James Bond Club!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sir, never insult a member of The James Bond Club! *



James Bond  Oh man; not james bond. I can't stand james bond.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *James Bond  Oh man; not james bond. I can't stand james bond. *



Read my quote, young one.

The only real 007 Bond is Sean Connery!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't read that anywhere in the post; sorry. Maybe I really need to complete my training!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Sparring on another level? *



Referred to as verbal sparring with verbal jabs but no eye gouging allowed...


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 16, 2003)

... and of course, the whole thing deteriorates into jokes within two posts... aaahhhhh (*sigh of contentment*).... I love this place. 

And on the British note, does being a UE Loyalist up here in Canada count as being part of the Commonwealth? (Admittedly, I'm not English per se, I'm a Scotsman by descent, but I'm just curious).


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *... and of course, the whole thing deteriorates into jokes within two posts... aaahhhhh (*sigh of contentment*).... I love this place.
> 
> And on the British note, does being a UE Loyalist up here in Canada count as being part of the Commonwealth? (Admittedly, I'm not English per se, I'm a Scotsman by descent, but I'm just curious). *



Of course it does, welcome to the party!:asian:


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 16, 2003)

Clairloch: Weren't you born in Canada and don't you live there now???? 

You ARE a member of the Commonwealth. Canada is part of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 16, 2003)

Hmmmmm.........I'm not sure what to say anymore.......This place has livened up a bit anyways:asian:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, Quick, I was born in and reside in Canada. Just wanted to establish some ancestry, here.


----------

